# Drool's New Flavour



## Spyker41771 (12/11/20)

For the guys that have tried it what do you think ? The mint cookie butter is a really good juice and a winner in my book and a adv.

Did a tank of the new flavour : Marshallow Caramel Toffee Butter Cookie en die goed is freaken lekker !!!
But not as sweet as i hoped for but another winner from drool will buy most dev again and again.

Tried it on a rebirth Rta and bacon with wotofo aliens so think i gave it the best shot i could 

Got my juice from Juicy Joes
Thanks @ShaneW you guys got it in fast and even when i placed my order just before 11am you guys were able to send it out same day and got my juice by 3pm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

